# PayPal making new policy updates that will affect customers in U.K., Cyprus, Ireland, Greece, etc.



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2020)

The most important ones are:
- Inactivity fee (e.g. £12 for U.K. members)
- Dispute fees

You can read it all here: https://www.paypalobjects.com/marketing/ua/pdf/GB/en/ua-121620-v2.pdf

I love using PayPal and my main PayPal account is in U.K., so it kinda pissed me off that they're doing this as it doesn't feel justified or even legal. Like, inactivity fee?! This feels like a lot of people are gonna end up paying £12 without knowing they'll have to.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 12, 2020)

"I love using PayPal"
Heh. Never thought I would meet anybody that said that.

Anyway on inactivity fee. I wonder if they either want a) a higher percentage active users or b) some accountant/business analyst looked at how many people have a little bit in their account and realised that is a massive liability (someone starts a little run on paypal and they end up over leveraged).

Dispute fees are interesting. Being paypal it is probably going to end up being less satisfying in resolution to both disputee and disputed (there is a reason I don't sell anything via paypal) but time will tell on that one. If it does help cut down on scams then about time but I doubt it will do much other than make the pain of filing low value disputes not worth the hassle and thus further reduce their liability or free up investigator time.


----------



## dangopig (Oct 12, 2020)

I think the inactivity fee only applies to the balance on your account, which still sucks but if your account has nothing then they can't take a fee. Paypal is probably going after the accounts people have long forgotten about.

If you don't leave a positive balance in your paypal account, this inactivity fee doesn't affect you. The money would be much better saved in a bank anyway.


----------

